# Bob Duhra Loft bird-Ganus



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just purchased this beautiful cock From BOB Duhra to add to my breeders...check it out


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Equal 1st 3 weeks in a row I like the sounds of that, any pics.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are some pictures I just snapped...Let me know what you think...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice picture, long and lean. 

What's a Van Loon's Janssens ?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no idea yet.. waiting on a response
Out of Ganus- The history on this pedigree is awesome.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mix this boy with some Don Campbell---- the rest is history


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

TheLaw818 said:


> Mix this boy with some Don Campbell---- the rest is history


*If it was that easy every loft would be full of great pigeons...*


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Equal 1st at what distances? Could be the difference between a leader and a follower. May be a great breeder, only time will tell. I've just noticed a lot of advertising birds that won equal 1st prizes that really aren't impressive when they're coming on the drop with 10 birds at 100 miles.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

ace in the hole said:


> *If it was that easy every loft would be full of great pigeons...*


Have you followed Don's reports and results? He is close to having great pigeons...


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

West said:


> Equal 1st at what distances? Could be the difference between a leader and a follower. May be a great breeder, only time will tell. I've just noticed a lot of advertising birds that won equal 1st prizes that really aren't impressive when they're coming on the drop with 10 birds at 100 miles.


Ya I seen that a lot on ipigeon. I know of the top of my head for sure one race was 200 miles.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a nice 09 BB hen who's father's from Bob Duhra's loft.Double bred Hollywood and goes back to Breeder's Best three times.Her mother's CBS Keizer 166 bred.Bred one round from her last year and one of her daughters clocked top 10% at 150(170) 550 birds. Bird was lost after the race to a **** attack in my buddy's loft.Possibly for sale shortly as I'm pairing her mate this year to a new Calia hen I have. Ped for her father attached.Sorry for the stains(spilled my coffee one morning)


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Heres the father
Year	Miles	Prize
2006	200	26
250	47
150	9
150	8
2007	100	37
150	35
150	74
300	19
200	36
150	2nd, 7 sec late
300	12
400	3
1st ACE YEARLING
2008	100	26
100	11
250	21
400	117
100	5
300	13
400	17
2009	100	4
150	33
200	6
400	3
200	14
400	37
150	1
1st ACE COCK
1st ACE PIGEON
Digest Awards:	Overall ACE 3rd
ACE Sprint	7th
2010	100	33
100	58
150	16
300	43
100	57
400	72
150	26
400	7
200	41
400	8
5th ACE COCK
5th ACE Overall
36 prizes
19 X Top 25
2 X 1st


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

heres the Mother...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Equal first I always think of a OLR that's the only time you can have an equal first. It is a very nice looking bird, I like a lean bird. Really I just like about any thing down from Ikon. I would contact Bob and find out what OLR that bird was in.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya just sent him an email.. See what he has to say, regardless I love the tight vents, the pearly eye etc...And the fact that his parents are outstanding just added to the fact I had to get him. I tried for the nest mate but she went for way too much for my liking....or my bank account lol


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice. All you can do is mate him up and give the young a try.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rod Hultquist said:


> Very nice. All you can do is mate him up and give the young a try.


Ya just spoke to Bob he gave me some very good news. He will be faxing over awards pretty much stated that between this bird and its nest mate they have over 14 firsts place wins. The father was a monster racer as well...


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

A bigger chest and I would call that the perfect bird for this area at least we have hard slow races


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a few pedigreed birds from the same loft.....My Buddy gave them all and many have awesome pedigrees


----------

